# Uni Settings



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

Anyone here messed with uni settings? I just downloaded it from their site, curious as to what people think. 

I'm already chipped by them, so its not like i'm looking for thats aspect of things, just curious as to what, if anything i could do with it.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

What stage u running on uni and how do u like it and have u tried any other software:beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Raise fuel pressure to 4 bar, add 15% to primary fuel, add 4-6* ignition timing, and you can run E85. Otherwise raising your idle is about all it's good for. Or adjusting ignition timing for race gas/meth injection.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Uni settings is made to do tweaks to your programing to make it work with other mods. Like increasing timing when you install water/meth injection. If you have upgraded motor mounts you can bump your idle up a little to compensate for some of the shaking.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I never messed with mine since I dont have any of that extra stuff


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> Raise fuel pressure to 4 bar, add 15% to primary fuel, add 4-6* ignition timing, and you can run E85. Otherwise raising your idle is about all it's good for. Or adjusting ignition timing for race gas/meth injection.


That is a bad advice, raising fuel pressure to 4 bar and adding 15% to primary fuel enrichment is not enough fuel to run e85. You need at least 440 injectors at 5 bar to supply enough corn juice and would be limited into how much boost you can run. Another problem with your advice is that you forgot to take into consideration injector duty cycle that would be trough the roof. I needed 630 injectors in my TT to run e85 and keep injector duty cycle under 80%. Do you run e85?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

01ttgt28 said:


> What stage u running on uni and how do u like it and have u tried any other software:beer:


I'm running Uni Stage 2, which is not displayed on their website, but it does exist! I love it. Prior to this i've not had any programming on my tt. My a4 1.8T had GIAC x chip and it was a pos. Right away it was problems!! and they were like well maybe you need to swap n75's and blah blah blah. it was the biggest pain to deal with those guys. Uni is much much nice, very powerful, smoothe, and if you have any questions just call them up and they answer.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> I'm running Uni Stage 2, which is not displayed on their website, but it does exist! I love it. Prior to this i've not had any programming on my tt. My a4 1.8T had GIAC x chip and it was a pos. Right away it was problems!! and they were like well maybe you need to swap n75's and blah blah blah. it was the biggest pain to deal with those guys. Uni is much much nice, very powerful, smoothe, and if you have any questions just call them up and they answer.


i have uni stage II as well!:thumbup::thumbup:

now if only i could fix this boost issue


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

notoriouszig said:


> i have uni stage II as well!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> now if only i could fix this boost issue


yours is a leak tho, nothing faulty of unitronics


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> yours is a leak tho, nothing faulty of unitronics


of course, unitronic is amazing.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> That is a bad advice, raising fuel pressure to 4 bar and adding 15% to primary fuel enrichment is not enough fuel to run e85. You need at least 440 injectors at 5 bar to supply enough corn juice and would be limited into how much boost you can run. Another problem with your advice is that you forgot to take into consideration injector duty cycle that would be trough the roof. I needed 630 injectors in my TT to run e85 and keep injector duty cycle under 80%. Do you run e85?


You're correct. Its been so long since I ran stock injectors, I forgot about that. Stockers wouldn't support more than stock boost on E85. Yes, I run E85 but I have 1200cc injectors


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

20v master said:


> but I have 1200cc injectors


holy god!! upgraded turbo or is that just to compensate for e85?


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> You're correct. Its been so long since I ran stock injectors, I forgot about that. Stockers wouldn't support more than stock boost on E85. Yes, I run E85 but I have 1200cc injectors


:thumbup: quick question, how much fuel enrichment percentage at warm up do you run? Right now I run 8% more at start up but get occasional misfire until the engine warms up. I'm thinking of adding more but not sure how much.Thanks!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> of course, unitronic is amazing.


Told ya so


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

just a question, no need for flame. with that said, what would a race N75 get me with Uni stage II? would i still throw myself into limp mode?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

what do you mean " would i still throw myself into limp mode"? are you currently running in limp mode? 
The n75 race is just a quicker acting valve, i believe.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> what do you mean " would i still throw myself into limp mode"? are you currently running in limp mode?
> The n75 race is just a quicker acting valve, i believe.


no i'm not currently in limp mode, i have a leak. my ECU is still requesting the same amount of boost, but the map sensor is showing that the boost tapers, while the request remains the same. 

but it's my understanding that on more than a few occasions people have had recurrent spiking with race n75 valves and it's sent them into limp mode. i'm wondering if when all is sorted out with my leak, if this is worth purchasing or not. 

(james, shhh i'm not going lower )


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I believe the 225 has a n75j stock lol. You would just be replacing it. People with 180's run ours because it adds 2 psi of boost and lets it spike longer I believe.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh and go lower


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I believe the 225 has a n75j stock lol. You would just be replacing it. People with 180's run ours because it adds 2 psi of boost and lets it spike longer I believe.


screw it. i'm getting the valve and the hoses. i am done with this issue.
i need to experience my unitronic stage II for what it is.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> screw it. i'm getting the valve and the hoses. i am done with this issue.
> i need to experience my unitronic stage II for what it is.


Do what you must


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh and I brought the TT up to school with me and I raced my buddies C5 vette. .
The out come...... I had a fender on him at 120 and then I saw a cop and went 120-60 in about 3 feet lol. We just called it a tie for now:sly:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Oh and I brought the TT up to school with me and I raced my buddies C5 vette. .
> The out come...... I had a fender on him at 120 and then I saw a cop and went 120-60 in about 3 feet lol. We just called it a tie for now:sly:


I love the tt's and all, but your buddy must have "been granny shifting when he shoulda been double clutching":laugh::banghead::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> I love the tt's and all, but your buddy must have "been granny shifting when he shoulda been double clutching":laugh::banghead::laugh:


Its his dads and its an automatic haha


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Its his dads and its an automatic haha


oooh ok, see you ommitted some details! lol


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Its his dads and its an automatic haha


so you raced an aveo?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> oooh ok, see you ommitted some details! lol


Haha my b


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> so you raced an aveo?


One fast aveo lol


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> holy god!! upgraded turbo or is that just to compensate for e85?


35R on a 2.0/AEB.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

wow! upgraded engine, turbo and fat injectors must put down some nice numbers!!


----------



## Humb1e (Jan 19, 2012)

notoriouszig said:


> i have uni stage II as well!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> now if only i could fix this boost issue


 If you are having overboost issues, give the J valve a shot..seriously. Just DO IT.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Humb1e said:


> If you are having overboost issues, give the J valve a shot..seriously. Just DO IT.


 Way to bump a 2 year old thread, may it rest in peace now unless some of the new bloods have some questions they need answered! BTW there are many possible cause for an overboost and a revision N75 is not going to be the answer to most of them.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh wtf lol


----------

